# First cheese



## theracenut (Jan 14, 2011)

Did my first cheese today. First time to use the A-Maze-N too. Used a cup of hickory and a cup of maple, we'll see how it taste in a few weeks. This is also the first time I have used the MES 40. Didn't use any heat just let it cold smoke. It never got above 50 degrees.








This is what I started with, colby jack, gouda, monterey jack, sharp chedddar, mozzarella and pepper jack. I got most of it from

Aldi I wasn't ready to spend a lot on cheese until I decided I knew what I was doing.







 Ready to go to the MES 40.... I got those racks at Wally World for 9 bucks for a set of 3







In for the smoke....I smoked this for 3 hours.







Packaged and ready for the fridge. This is going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice job with the cheese! Someday i'll try that.So you only used the heat fromthe amns? What was the temp outside?


----------



## theracenut (Jan 14, 2011)

It was about 36 or so outside. Only heat was from the A-maze-N. You should go for it and make some....it was easy.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 14, 2011)

Great looking Cheese!  The Amazen smoker is awesome isn't it! So easy!  you are gonna love it!

I used some smoked Havarti cheese tonight on some sloppy joes for supper. MMMMMMM!!!

SOB


----------



## meateater (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice job on the cheese!  While it's still cold you might want to smoke a bunch. I still have some vacuumed packed from feb/2010. Just dont freeze it keep it in the fridge.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Looking Cheese.

1st Time Smoking Cheese Smoke

1st Time Using Your New MES

1st Time Using Your New AMNS

AND.....All Was  A Success!!

I would buy a lottery Ticket!!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations on all the Firsts...

Nice Job on the Cheese, it was a great selection too...


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a great first smoke


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice indeed!  Now that the first time jitters are done - GO FOR IT!!!   I personally would smoke some more cheese in a week, so that when you do dip into the cheese you have already done it wont all be gone in 3 days. You will tend to be eating alot of cheese now and be careful about offering it to friends - they tend to beg alot and that gets embarrassing for them and you!   Enjoy!!


----------



## theracenut (Jan 31, 2011)

The DW and I got back from a coastal trip today and I decided to open up some of the cheese for a snack. It was well worth the effort and wait. We were very impressed with the taste. We tried the Gouda. We will be doing a lot more cheese. I suggest everyone cold smoke some cheese, you will me amazed by the flavor.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad it turned out good for ya - Smoked cheese is amazing


----------



## lakeeriearms (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats how long did you smoke it? did you light both ends or only one, i am waiting for my mes40 from cabelas, already have a amaz and dust, just need a thermo, any tips help thanks, ps meateater, you said to leave it vac. sealed, how long will it last?


----------



## theracenut (Feb 2, 2011)

lakeeriearms said:


> Congrats how long did you smoke it? did you light both ends or only one, i am waiting for my mes40 from cabelas, already have a amaz and dust, just need a thermo, any tips help thanks, ps meateater, you said to leave it vac. sealed, how long will it last?


I smoked it for 3 hours and I lit both ends. I don't think there will be any danger of it spoiling in the vac pacs it will be eaten long before it goes bad.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 3, 2011)

You want light smoke for a short time.

I smoke cheese with Apple, maple or Cherry for about 2 1/2 hours.

Todd


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 6, 2011)

my softer chesses i cold smoke for 2-3 hrs and the more dense the longer, 3-4hrs. i have had some real dense cheddars (for example Tillamook sharp/mild orande cheddar) go as long as 6 hrs. they came out Great with what i would call a slight bark (smoke skin)


----------

